# Who can make a sig for me?



## spitfire101 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone want to try to make a nice F6F-5 hellcat sig for me if your up to it. I havent seen anyone with a hellcat one so it would be new and fun.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

Nothing special all are simple (text on picture) I can change them if you want, let me know what you would like done and I will try.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2006)

With a member name like Spitfire101, its kind of retarded to use anything else but a Spit in ur siggy...

P-38Pilot uses a -38, but yet The Lanc, who has sheep-dungitis on the brain, does not us the Lancaster anymore, but he has an excuse...

Whats urs??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree with Les on this.


----------



## spitfire101 (Nov 9, 2006)

I actually signed on to the website to look at the picture album, but as I got more into the site I realized I should have put my favorite plane as my name. 

But isnt there a way to change my name or do I just have to make a new account?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

gnomey i love the one of the hellcat climbing!

and my excuse is that it was you guys that said i should go for something other than a lanc for once  believe me i would've been more than happy to have a lanc 

and wurger might be able to sort you out with a siggy...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

I prefer the one below it (although they all need a border)...

Why don't you go back to having a lanc then? Find a decent picture (there are loads) and then play with it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

why don't i go back? becuase i haven't had this one for long!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

18 months or whatever it is, is a long time...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Its been like a year lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

that long already 

and gnomey you're not exactily always chaging yours!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

I could put the ones I have in rotation but I like this one. Besides I changed part of my sig yesterday...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's a quick one out of my pics from earlier this year on a quick run through photoshop.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2006)

There are my projects.Although the Gnomey's and Evanglider's are also very nice.  Good work,guys !!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

i like the layout but it really needs a shot of a real hellcat...........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2006)

According to Lanc's suggestion I've made the correction.What do you think about it now?
Certainly they should be resized,but I've posted them with the size I worked on.


----------



## spitfire101 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks alot guys i liked them all but im going to go with Wurgers right now cuz i like the backround and the real image of the hellcat. Thanks again.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2006)

I think those last 3 from Wurger are alittle too large... Try shrinking them down some...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2006)

There are resized ones on size 500x192.What about them now?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2006)

Much better Wurger...


----------



## Clave (Nov 14, 2006)

My quick effort:


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Clave !!! I like it.


----------



## Sky Captain (Nov 25, 2006)

Is there a thread for sig requests or are folk just starting new threads when they need to ask for one?...Here's one, If ya like I can always add a name to it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

a few of the more prominant members have their own thread but most people use the general thread for the rif raf.........


----------

